# Regulador de voltaje y eliminador de picos



## antonio perez (Oct 6, 2006)

Tengo un problema y quiero saber si alguien me puede ayudar, ya que tengo una computadora que requiere de 12 volts de alimentacion y mi automovil me lo proporciona.el problema es  que hay variaciones de voltaje y picos. Quiero mantener un voltaje de 12 volts y eliminar los picos, alguien tiene algun diagrama que me pueda ayudar?. La computadora requiere de 12v a 2amp.


----------



## JV (Oct 6, 2006)

Los reguladores de tension requieren de un valor de tension mayor para regular correctamente, por lo que no es tan facil regular los 12V del auto a 12V. Para eliminar los picos como primera medida podrias poner un varistor de 12V(no recuerdo si viene ese valor exacto, sinoel que sigue para arriba), un capacitor electrolitico de unos 100uF y un capacitor ceramico de unos 10nF, en paralelo, en ese orden desde auto a computadora. Si se presentan bajones de tension considerables, aumenta el valor del electrolitico a 1000uF. Si no mejora lo suficiente habria que ver de poner un zener para recortar los picos pero la corriente es un poco grande.


----------



## WudiWudi (May 2, 2010)

m, iba a decir una mamada pero si, es mejor idea la del varistor o el zener, o poner un LM317, aunque, es inefectivo por que trabaja con 1.5 A, entonces se fastidia, buena idea del varistor.


----------

